# 5 year old paper, is it still usable or is it too old?



## Treymac (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys. I`ve found an ad on Craigslist for 50 sheets of 8x10 AGFA multicontrast classic mcc 111 FB glossy b/w fiber base paper for $15, which if it`s any good I`ll try to talk down to $10. I would use it for when I take my photography course and I have to do my own prints. And I plan to use Agfa APX 100 film that I already have to use with the Agfa paper.

So what do you guys think, is this paper too old at 5 years? If it is, what is the oldest paper I should use?


----------



## tasman (Jul 31, 2008)

As long as its been kept in a cool dry place, and in its package. It should be good. I have had some paper much older than that and still worked.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2008)

I have some in the fridge. It's fine.


----------



## Treymac (Jul 31, 2008)

The package has been opened, and I'm not sure how it's been kept. I guess I should find out first.


----------



## ann (Jul 31, 2008)

just something to think about.
that paper is no longer made  and as a beginner it might not be a good idea to start learning darkroom techniques on a pack of paper that can no longer be found.

you may want to check with the instructor of the class your planning to take to see if they are going to be making any recommendations for paper types.


----------



## Treymac (Jul 31, 2008)

Any of you guys have any experience with this paper, is it a high end paper?


----------

